# Xbox GRID drifters....



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

How the hell do you do it?

I keep practising but I am pants at it!!

Seen scores into the billions and I can't get over 100k!!!:wall:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mate of mine was really, really good at it he tried to teach me but I struggled

Swith to manual gears - very important and lose any form of traction control!

Get it in 3rd and try and keep it there, accelerate up to about 60-70mph

Swing tight into a left or right hander and as you turn, gently and i mean gently give it some gas until the back end starts to flip out. The next bit is the tricky part.

You then need to balance the throttle and the steering for as long as you can to hold the drift.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Mate of mine was really, really good at it he tried to teach me but I struggled
> 
> Swith to manual gears - very important and lose any form of traction control!
> 
> ...


Is correct i found it hard at first but now i can **** it. What car are you using to start with? Use a rear wheel drive machine like the nissan starlet thats very good for drifting i find. Not the scooby its **** imo


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What's up with Scoobys? That's how I learned to drift!!










Worked a treat Brazo, second attempt in the corolla and best combo 170,000.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe in real life but on grid they are **** .


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I did have a scooby to start with but sold it.

Mine is long gone and I miss the flat four burble!! 

Over a million now............this is easy!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dougster said:


> I did have a scooby to start with but sold it.
> 
> Mine is long gone and I miss the flat four burble!!
> 
> Over a million now............this is easy!


Cool keep it up mate said you would get used to it. :thumb:


----------

